# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 1.01 - 20th April 2020

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 1.01*   *Release Notes: *  *Added :*  *COM 1.0 Support for :*  *Kirin 620**Kirin 650**Kirin 655**Kirin 658**Kirin 659**Kirin 910**Kirin 920**Kirin 925**Kirin 930* *Functions Supported :*  *Read Device Information [Fastboot]**Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 / Fastboot]**Factory Reset [COM 1.0 / Fastboot ]* *Flashers :*  *Upgrade Mode Flasher* *COM 1.0 Borad Firmware Flasher / Update.app Flasher**Fastboot Mode Borad Firmware Flasher / Update.app Flasher**Update.app Flashing Supported without extraction* *Extractor*  *Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app* *Hisilicon Models Supported :*  *AGS2-AL00HN [Huawei Agassi 2]**AGS2-L03 32GB [Huawei Agassi 2]**AGS2-W09BHN [Huawei Agassi]**AGS2-W09CHN [Huawei Agassi 2]**Ascend Mate 7**Ascend P6 S 16GB**BAH2-L09 32GB [Huawei Bach 2]**BAH2-L09 64GB [Huawei Bach 2]**BAH2-W09 32GB [Huawei Bach 2]**BAH2-W19 64GB [Huawei Bach 2]**BLL-L21 [Huawei Brooklyn]**BLL-L22 [Huawei Brooklyn]**BLL-L23 64GB {Huawei Brooklyn]**BLN-AL10 32GB [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-AL20 64GB [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-L21 [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-L22 [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-L24 [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-TL00 32GB [Huawei Berlin]**BLN-TL10 [Huawei Berlin]**BND-AL10 [Huawei Bond]**BND-AL10 [Huawei Bond]**BND-L21 [Huawei Bond]**BND-L24 [Huawei Bond]**BND-L34 [Huawei Bond]**BND-TL10 [Huawei Bond]**dtab Compact d-02k LTE-A**dtab d-01k LTE-A 32GB**Enjoy 7S Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB**Enjoy 7S Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN**Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN**Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN**FA-TL00 32GB [Huawei Florida]**FIG-AL00 [Huawei Figo]**FIG-TL10 [Huawei Figo]**FLA-AL00 32GB [Huawei Florida]**FLA-AL10 64GB [Huawei Florida]**FLA-AL20 128GB [Huawei Florida]**G Play mini 8GB**G10 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN**G10 Plus [Huawei Rhone]**G9 Dual SIM TD-LTE**G9 Youth Edition [Huawei Venus]**G9 Youth Edition [Huawei Venus]**GR5 2017 [Huawei Brooklyn]**GR5 2017 Dual SIM LTE-A EMEA**GR5 2017 Dual SIM TD-LTE TW JP**GR5 2017 Premium [Huawei Berlin]**GT3 Dual SIM LTE**HDL-L0J [Huawei Handel]**HDL-W09 [Huawei Handel]**HDN-L09 64GB [Huawei Haydn]**HDN-L1JB [Huawei Haydn]**HDN-W09 [Huawei Haydn]**HDN-W09 32GB [Huawei Haydn]**Honor 3C 4G 8GB**Honor 4C Play 16GB**Honor 4C Play 8GB**Honor 4X Play 8GB**Honor 5A 16GB**Honor 5C**Honor 5C Dual SIM LTE**Honor 5C Dual SIM LTE**Honor 5C Dual SIM TD-LTE**Honor 6 16GB**Honor 6 Plus**Honor 6X Dual SIM LTE-A US**Honor 6X Dual SIM TD-LTE**Honor 6X Premium Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE**Honor 6X Standard Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE**Honor 7 Lite**Honor 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE EMEA 64GB**Honor 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE NA 32GB**Honor 8 Lite 2017 Dual SIM TD-LTE**Honor 8 Smart [Huawei Venus]**Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB**Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB**Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE IN 64GB**Honor 9 Youth Edition [Huawei Leland]**Honor 9i 2018 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 128GB* *Honor 9i 2018 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Honor 9N [Huawei Leland 2]**Honor 9N [Huawei Leland 2]**Honor Changwan 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB**Honor Changwan 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB**Honor Holly 3 16GB**Honor Holly 3+ 32GB**Honor Pad 5 TD-LTE CN**Honor Pad 5 WiFi Premium Edition 64GB**Honor Pad 5 WiFi Standard Edition 32GB**Honor WaterPlay 10.1 Global TD-LTE**Honor WaterPlay 10.1 WiFi**Honor WaterPlay 8 WiFi**LLD-AL00 [Huawei Leland]**LLD-AL10 [Huawei Leland]**LLD-AL20 [Huawei Leland 2]**LLD-AL30 [Huawei Leland 2]**LLD-L22A [Huawei Leland]**Mate 10 Lite [Huawei Rhone]**Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A**Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM**Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE JP**Mate 10 Lite LTE-A**Mate 10 Lite LTE-A LATAM**Mate 9 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM**Mate SE Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM**MediaPad Honor X2 32GB**MediaPad M3 Lite 10 WP**MediaPad M5 Lite 10 TD-LTE**MediaPad M5 Lite 10 TD-LTE**MediaPad M5 Lite 10 WiFi**MediaPad M5 Lite 10 WiFi**MediaPad T5 TD-LTE**MediaPad X1-3G LTE 16GB**MediaPad X1-4G LTE 16GB**NEM-AL10**NEM-L21**NEM-L22**NEM-L31**NEM-L51**NEM-TL00**NEM-TL00H**NEM-UL10**Nova Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE**P10 Lite Dual SIM LTE**P8  16GB**P8 Lite 16GB**P8 Lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE**P8 Lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE AM**P9 Lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE**P9 Lite Dual Sim LTE**P9 Lite Dual SIM LTE**P9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE**P9 Lite LTE NA**P9 Lite LTE-A**PRA-AL00 [Warsaw]**PRA-AL00X [Huawei Prague]**PRA-L23 [Huawei Prague]**PRA-L31 [Huawei Prague]**PRA-LA1 [Huawei Prague]**PRA-LX1**PRA-LX2 [Huawei Prague]**PRA-LX3 [Huawei Prague]**PRA-TL10 [Huawei Prague]**RNE-AL00 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-L01 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-L03 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-L21 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-L22J {Huawei Rhone]**RNE-L23 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-LX1 [Huawei Rhone]**RNE-LX3 [Huawei Rhone]**VNS-DL00 [Huawei Venus]**VNS-L01 [Huawei Venus]**VNS-L21[Huawei Venus]**VNS-L22[Huawei Venus]**VNS-L23 [Huawei Venus]**VNS-L31 [Huawei Venus]**VNS-L53[Huawei Venus]**VNS-TL00[Huawei Venus]**WAS-AL00 [Warsaw]**WAS-LX1A [Warsaw]**WAS-LX21A [Warsaw]**WaterPlay 10.1 [Huawei Haydn]**Y6 II 16GB*

----------


## mohamed73

_Huawei Qualcomm : 
Supported Functions :  Qualcomm 9008 Flashing [Multiple XML Flashing Supported]Auto detection of Maximum ModelsReset FRPFormat / Factory ResetRead Patern 
Qualcomm Models Supported :  AL10-BD (7C)AL10-BD (Y7 2018)AUM-L41 (HONOR 7c)BKK-AL00 (8C)BKK-AL00B (8C)BKK-AL10 (8C)BKK-AL10A (8C)BKK-AL10C (8C)BKK-L21 (8C)BKK-L22 (8C)BKK-TL00B (8C)CAN-L01 (Nova)CAN-L01C (Nova)CAN-L11 (Nova)CAN-L11C (Nova)CAN-L12 (Nova)CAN-L12C (Nova)CAN-L13 (Nova)Cannes-L01 (Nova)Cannes-L11 (Nova)Cannes-L12 (Nova)Cannes-L12C (Nova)CAZ-AL00 (Nova)CAZ-AL10 (Nova)DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)KIW-AL10 (5X)KIW-AL10G (5X)KIW-L21 (5X)KIW-L22 (5X)KIW-L23 (5X)KIW-L24 (5X)KIW-TL00 (5X)KIW-TL00H (5X)KIW-UL00 (5X)LDN-AL10 (7C)LDN-AL10 (Y7 2018)LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)LDN-L21 (7C)LDN-L21 (Y7 2018)LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)LND-AL00 (7C)LND-AL00 (Y7 2018)LND-L21 (7C)LND-L21 (Y7 2018)LND-L22 (7C)LND-L22 (7C)LND-L22 (Y7 2018)LND-L22 (Y7 2018)LND-L23 (7C)LND-L23 (Y7 2018)LND-TL00 (7C)LND-TL00 (Y7 2018)LND-TL10 (7C)LND-TL10 (Y7 2018)TRT_TMAB001047 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)TRT-AL00 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-ALIN (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L01 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)TRT-L01C (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)TRT-L03 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)TRT-L03C (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L21 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L21A (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)TRT-L23 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime)TRT-L53 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-L53D (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-LX1 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-LX2 (Enjoy 7 Plus)TRT-LX3 (Enjoy 7 Plus)  WARNING : IMEI         Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is  Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone  Back .           We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this         Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -: Buy Now | Official Website :-   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

